# Electric Car Sales Called 'Blah'



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Another poorly researched story on this subject.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

News Bot said:


> GM shipped 608 Volts in March and 1,210 year-to-date.
> 
> More...




sales could/should be called 'blah-spensive!'


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I am getting sick of hearing how electric car sales suck as they refer to a damned hybrid.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> I am getting sick of hearing how electric car sales suck as they refer to a damned hybrid.



perhaps they'll take a hint and try building some 50 mile DC-based large format LiFePO4 designs that could sell for $15k.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

These articles always try to infer that this is a demand issue, not a supply issue.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

rochesterricer said:


> These articles always try to infer that this is a demand issue, not a supply issue.



oohhh... on that side I know two people that pre-ordered, pre-paid Leaf 6+ months ago, and don't have anything delivered yet.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

There was a US news article around december touting how EV's were selling so poorly and posted the number of Leafs and Volts sold.

That article made me angry, I think the real reason for them is to try to kill the EV once again with the nobody wanted them BS even though they won't sell you one even if you want it.

Next if you read about leaf owners you will find how extremely complex Nissan managed to make the leaf along with several software related failures.

I simply don't think incompitance could have caused these failures, more likely built in required maintenance or an excuse for a recall.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

rmay635703 said:


> There was a US news article around december touting how EV's were selling so poorly and posted the number of Leafs and Volts sold.
> 
> That article made me angry, I think the real reason for them is to try to kill the EV once again with the nobody wanted them BS even though they won't sell you one even if you want it.
> 
> ...


The Leaf isn't the only one. I read where the Chevy Volt uses more lines of code to run than the Air Force's most high tech stealth fighter. That is a quote I read from Volts official facebook feed.

I don't think the "nobody wants them" BS will work this time. Now we have several startups, including the now highly successful Tesla Motors, selling electrics. So, if the major players won't build them, somebody will.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

there is no REAL reason a simple DC EV with 50 mile range cannot be built and retail for $15k on a cheap glider like the Ford Focus or xxx model. So, the reasons why NOT are left to the imagination.


----------



## Pasha Saoul (Apr 7, 2011)

Gas prices weighed on US car buyers in March, pushing up sales of fuel-efficient vehicles like GM's Chevrolet Cruze and the Ford Fiesta.


----------

